# Meine kleine unendliche Geschichte



## Peterpahn1 (15. Mai 2010)

++++EDITED by Shadaim: Verschoben in den RP-Bereich

Halo leude!

Ich möchte euh hir meine kleine aber feine Geschichte über wow erzälen! viel spas beim lessen!

Der kleine John wachte eines morgens uf und bemergte das er unter einem grosen baum tif in den wäldern von sumpfland lag. Als er sich etwas besannn stant er uf und sah ein groses sumpfgebiet direct vor sich. Da drin waren lauter gefährlische viescher. Er erschrag etwas und überlegte sisch wie er hir her gekomen ist? 

.... er denkte weiter....
.... und weiter.....

Bis es duncel war. Er hörte in der ferne ein komisches geräusch das aus dem sumpf kam. Er schri wie am Spis. plötzlich war ales ruhig. er ging etwas dem hoen gras lang und sah vorsich eine grose blutlage. er dachte sich nischt weiter und ging weiter und rutschte aus und brauch sich das bein. er lag da 1 stunde komisch rum bis ihn plötzlich ein junger riter gefunten had. der riter der ein pfert hate nam den junbgen schwer verletsten und rit mit ihm dursch das mor. vorbei an komischen vieschern die die beute einer frau frasen. die viescher machte komische geräusche doch er war ja sischer auf dem pferd. der reitetr schlug den vischern alle den kopf ab! blut flos und sie rutschten wider aus. 

sie lagen alle beide nun da.... wie es weider geht erfahrt ihr heute noch! bis dann muss erschtmal weiter denken

fortsetzung vlolgt!


----------



## Xondor (15. Mai 2010)

blablabla lern schreiben noob w.e

Und damit schenke ich dir die Aufmerksamkeit die du haben willst, bin ich nicht nett?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Mai 2010)

Eine Frage: Was hat das mit WoW zu tun?
Kritik von mir: Durch die diversen Schreibfehler ist es nicht lesbar. Außerdem verstehe ich den Kontext nicht.


----------



## Peterpahn1 (15. Mai 2010)

die geschichte hantelt über wow. das spield im sumpfland. 

hab isch gestern gedräumt


----------



## Sharanu (15. Mai 2010)

Riecht nach Troll .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riggedi (15. Mai 2010)

Lorem ipsum


----------



## Roofdamage (15. Mai 2010)

Peterpahn1 schrieb:


> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Er schri wie am Spis[/font]



Gut zu wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Mai 2010)

Peterpahn1 schrieb:


> die geschichte hantelt über wow. das spield im sumpfland.
> 
> hab isch gestern gedräumt



Aso. Ich hab das Wörtchen Sumpfland übersehen. Das ändert jetzt natürlich alles. :O
Nice Story Bro!


----------



## Manfred64 (15. Mai 2010)

Ohne dich jetzt persönlich angreifen zu wollen aber ein Rat von mir - weniger WOW spielen und mehr lernen, denn mit der Rechtschreibung
hast du sonst wenig zu melden. Sry.




Peterpahn1 schrieb:


> ++++EDITED by Shadaim: Verschoben in den RP-Bereich
> 
> Halo leude!
> 
> ...


----------



## Peaceman93 (15. Mai 2010)

Peterpahn1 schrieb:


> die geschichte hantelt über wow. das spield im sumpfland.
> 
> hab isch gestern gedräumt




Ohje du träumst von WoW? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apologist (15. Mai 2010)

ohoh geistiger bullshit
sry


----------



## Peterpahn1 (15. Mai 2010)

Hier komt der zweide deil meiner coolen geschichte.

Der riter und john lagen nun bereits wieder mehrere stunten uf dem boden. es wurde kalt und kleine inseckten vlogen um den riter und john drumherum. sie überlegten sich wi sie hier weg komen könten den john hate sein bein gebrochen da das pfert auf ihm druf gefalen ist und der riter hate ne gehirnerschüderung gehabt da er mit dem kopf gegen ein stein gefalen ist. blut flos aus seiner platzwunde!

....sie lagen da....
.... sie lagen imer noch da.... stunden vergingen... bis es stok duncel war

sie saen nischt mehr... john fing wieder an zu schreien da irgendwaß an seinen gebrochenen bein herumfumelte bis es mit dem mund zu bis und sein bein abris. john schreite entsätzlich blut flus nun noch mehr. das unbekante tier rande erschroken wek. wenn ihr euch nun fragt was der riter gemacht hat kann ich euch nur sagen nischt... er hate ja ne gehirn erschüterung.

derweile in sturmwind.....

das blut von john das aus fehlenten bein flos färbte die flüsse und das mer rot. selbst in sturmwind kam die rote suppe übers mer herein soviel blut hate john bereits verloren doch er war net tod nur leichenblas da er nur noch wenig blut hate... 

die leute in stumwind haten angst vile sagten es sei der weltuntergang denn von john wuste ja niemand was da ihn bis dahin niemand kante. denn er lebte in einer hüte mitn in den sumpfländern. seine muter ist ertrunken und sein vader wurte enhauptet in orgrimma da er den dortigen könig beschimpfte. war ales ganz schlim. und der riter war ein einsamer held der nur noch umherstreifde. er kam von dem ersten kriech den er verloren hate und wurde net mehr froh...

die leute in sturmwint machten sich uf um der bevorstehenden gefahr uf dem zahn zu fühlen. sie schikten leute aus die die umgebung absuchten... das dauerde stunden...

derweile wurde es hell und john fing an zu zidern oh mein got war der leichenblas...

fortsetzung volgt


----------



## Peterpahn1 (15. Mai 2010)

Nu kommt teil 3

Lautes stamfen machd sich in den wältern breid. der stoßtrub von sturmwind ist nun auch im sumpfland angekomen doch es ist zu spät! 


nach 2 stunden fanden die sturmwindler den ort an dem john und der reiter mit dem pfert hin fiel. was sie sahen schokirte jeden! den die stormwintler sahen den reiter und sein pferd ausgeschlachtet. dem reiter waren die beine und arme weg genommen wurden sein haar war zerzaust und sein herz war auch nicht mehr da. doch das schlimme war er lebte nicht mehr! und es roch besdialisch nach verweßung. doch john war nicht mer da!!!! was war da bloß passiert? aber die sturmwindler wussten ja nischt von john und machten den riter für das blut im mer verandwordlisch. sie verbranden die leiche des riters und sein pferd und reinigden das waser witer. doch es wird wohl jahre tauern des das sah gans schön schlim aus.

der stoßtrup gehrte wider nach hause nach sturmwind um den könig zu berichden was sie gefunten haben. auf der reise nach sturmwint starben nochmal 2 menschen da unbekannte wesen sie angriffen. sie verfluchten den riter. er häte die tiere verflucht! DOCH WIR WISEN DAS ES ANDERS JA isT.

Forsetzung volgt


----------



## Peterpahn1 (15. Mai 2010)

was sakt ihr dazu? ist das bis hirher gut?


----------



## Apologist (15. Mai 2010)

nein.

deutsche Rechtschreibung bitte miteinbeziehen.


----------



## Peterpahn1 (15. Mai 2010)

aber deutsch ist doch nichd ales


----------



## Thoor (15. Mai 2010)

Das der Typn Troll ist ist aber nun allseits bekannt, 1x perm bann bitte, danke!

edit: wenn du die posts von dem typen liest merkst du richtig wie ein teil deiner gehirnzellen abstirbt o.O


----------



## Carcharoth (15. Mai 2010)

Schon lange erledigt.

Und hier ist auch dicht.


----------

